# Bosch 1617 plunge base



## roofner (Aug 1, 2010)

I got to thinking maybe I better not wait to long to order plunge base might not be able to get might be discounting that model that's why got a good price. So I ordered Friday afternoon and with holidays it delivered today on Sunday. This was a pleasant surprise email said Monday.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

Congrats Gary, i think you'll appreciate it--haven't used mine since this afternoon!!

earl


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Good going...luck is when opportunity and preparation come together...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like when the delivery is early. The $99 annual for prime is really worth it.


----------

